#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Thai superstitions

## Dr No

Hi, I've used TD for a while for various insights into Thailand and its customs but never had the inclination to ask any specific questions until now.

I've been seeing my Thai gf for a while now,the other day she asked me what my birthday was, the actual day,which I didn't know off hand. I decided to find out as i was told the Thai's as interested it that sort of thing. After a bit of searching on the internet I informed her I was born on a Monday.She went quite and the next day cleared out her stuff from my flat while I was out and split. She even changed her mobile number. 

I'm completely baffled as we'd been professing our undying love for each other the day before. I know that doesn't mean much in Thailand but it still doesn't explain the Houdini impression. So,my question is,birthdays and what superstitions surround them to cause this??

any insight appreciated :mid:

----------


## Boon Mee

When deciding how to orient the toilets in bathrooms when constructing houses, Thais believe they cannot face North/South.  This one was just sprung on me deciding our new home soon to be built.  Go figure... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Wasn't His Majesty the King born on a Monday?
Seems like a good day

----------


## crazy dog

I was putting on a new pair of jeans the other day when the mrs said no not today it's bad luck to wear new stuff today, forget what day it was, who cares. Then there is also a bloody day when it's bad luck to get your hair cut and so it goes on, mad the lot of 'em.

----------


## Stinky

Whats the superstition with that Fuzzy?  :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

^ Just sounds like Doc's bird just needed an excuse to split.
Being born on the same day as HM seems ok to me, but then again I aint Thai

----------


## Stinky

Maybe she found out he was skint?  

Are you skint Dr No, they always scarper when the money has run out

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Just found some info on superstitions such as:
"I heard of one where you cannot cut your hair or fingernails on the day you were born. i.e. If you were born on a Friday, then cutting your hair on nails on Fridays would mean very bad luck."
Did you have a manicure while getting your hair cut on a Monday Doc?

----------


## Stinky

Unbelivable stuff aint it, got to wonder how all this good luck/ bad luck crap started

----------


## helge

> Unbelivable stuff aint it, got to wonder how all this good luck/ bad luck crap started


'Poo tao vao doo'='Old people talk too much'

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Unbelivable stuff aint it, got to wonder how all this good luck/ bad luck crap started
> 
> 
> 'Poo tao vao doo'='Old people talk too much'


 
 :smiley laughing:  Yes that would be it Helge

----------


## luangtom

Seems they pick 'n choose what superstitions they believe. I certainly found that out with the wife's family in the Isaan. After 36 years of being a part of that clan, I still am baffled by what they can come up with.

----------


## Warwick

> Seems they pick 'n choose what superstitions they believe. I certainly found that out with the wife's family in the Isaan.


As in "It's unlucky for Thai people to pay for the beer and whisky at a wedding or funeral if a farang has been invited."

----------


## BigRed

I have a few Falang ones: 

It is unlucky to give money to people in Saffron coloured robes

Don't give money to Thais on days of the week ending in a Y 

Bills should always be paid by members of the superior race

----------


## garye

If you put a little dog saliva on your eyes,and then bend forward and look between your legs...you can sometimes see Piiii!!(Ghosts)
as told to me by some people in a northern Muubaan(village) once,haven't tried it yet...any takers??

----------


## robuzo

My wife, a north-central Thai, thinks that dark red is my lucky color because I was born on a Sunday.  This works for me because claret is probably my favorite color, even though I am a Spurs supporter.

----------


## Simon43

Garye - I heard that one as well.  You need to bend forward and look behind you through your open legs.  Apparently it is only a certain type of ghost that you can see in this manner.

Dr No, I think you just had a bad case of body odour and your GF used the day thing as an excuse to clear out.  Get over it and take a shower or three

Simon  :Smile:

----------


## keda

> ^ Just sounds like Doc's bird just needed an excuse to split.
> Being born on the same day as HM seems ok to me, but then again I aint Thai


My mate's kid is 'made', with 3-day village jubilations that he shares the same bday as HM.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I have a few Falang ones: 
> 
> It is unlucky to give money to people in Saffron coloured robes
> 
> Don't give money to Thais on days of the week ending in a Y 
> 
> Bills should always be paid by members of the superior race


Brilliant -- I was hanging out with a Thai girl once who sprung a couple of these on me (usually time for me to split, BTW), so I started making up a bunch of Farang superstitions, as I was going along.

"No, you can't sit on that side of the table, not today, and not after the sun set"

"I can't give you any money today, it would mean bad luck for you"

"This is the wrong month to buy jewelry as presents for loved one - it means it will be stolen soon"

"Did you see the ghost on the balcony? He's right there" (my favorite)

Usually works. Only backfired once.

----------


## nidhogg

> Then there is also a bloody day when it's bad luck to get your hair cut and so it goes on, mad the lot of 'em.


Wednesday, IIRC.  you may find a number of hairdressers/barbers choose to shut on that day because of the superstition.

----------


## forreachingme

If you have a boy born on King's date or a girl born on queen's date, they might just receive plenty of gifts from shops and people around your place at each birthday...

Blessing, believing...

The spirits in the spirit houses really prefer this red colored soft drink, Thai's have a proof by showing you that the content is less after a few hours in the sun, compared to coke or sprite...

----------


## genghis61

> Garye - I heard that one as well.  You need to bend forward and look behind you through your open legs.  Apparently it is only a certain type of ghost that you can see in this manner.
> 
> Dr No, I think you just had a bad case of body odour and your GF used the day thing as an excuse to clear out.  Get over it and take a shower or three
> 
> Simon


not ghosts, but years back i had a Canadian forestry tutor - he was remarkably accurate at measuring a tree's height by walking away and counting the paces till he could see the top of the tree while looking back between his legs. We had fancy laser things, he was never far wrong. 
When I tried it I just got dizzy, but never saw any ghosts either - takes a lot of practice walking that way - is this a Canadian thing?

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Dont whistle at night because you will invite ghosts into your house.
(2) Dont let women eat chicken feet because they will have an affair
(3) Do not let pregnant women whistle because her baby will have a crooked mouth
(4) Do not allow an adult pay respect to a child (wai) because that child will have a shortened life
(5) Do not joke while you are eating because the ghost will steal your rice
(6) Do not cover your head when you go to a temple because this will make you bald
(7) Do not sharpen a knife at night time because you will offend the angels
(8) *Do not look at naked people because your eyes will become swollen*
(9) Do not have sexual intercourse on holy days (wan phra) because bad things will happen.
(10) Do not let the bride and the groom meet three days before the wedding because their marriage will not last
(11) Do not smile while sowing corn because it wont grow
(12) Do not stand in a doorway because a ghost will enter the house
(13) Do not sew at night because the ghost will haunt you
(14) Do not throw money away because you will lose your finger
(15) Do not sing while you are eating because the ghost will curse you.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not take off a ring from someone else's finger because you will be taking away the people they love.
(2) Do not spit in the toilet because you will have a mole on your lips.
(3) Do not spit towards the sky because it is a sin.
(4) Do not pluck your eyebrows during the evening because bad things will happen to you.
(5) Do not plough on holy days because the rice won't grow.
(6) Do not say to a baby that they are cute because the ghost will come and take the baby away.
(7) Do not break anything on your wedding day because it is a sign that your marriage won't last.
(8) Do not drop chopsticks during the Chinese New Year because you won't make a good living.
(9) Do not let a woman sit on a staricase for a long time because she will have a difficult labour.
(10) Do not sit higher than a monk because it is a sin.
(11) Do not sit on the big water jars because it is a sin.
(12) Do not sit on pillows meant for your head because you will get a painful rash on your behind.
(13) Do not count off the names of people that have died because you will be next.
(14) Do not keep anything belonging to the temple inside your house because a disaster will happen to you.
(15) Do not offer the same food to your dead ancestors and to the monks because you will then rot in hell

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not let your children play with shadows during the evening. The shadow guy will come and take them away.
(2) Do not pick flowers in the temple grounds. You will go to hell when you die.
(3) Do not walk with your face down. It will make your life shorter.
(4) Do not stomp as you walk around the house. You will scare the guardian spirits of the house.
(5) Do not walk heavily. You won't be able to save any money.
(6) Do not walk across any sharp objects. It will make them unsharp.
(7) Do not hit your parents. You will become a very bad ghost.
(8) Do not boil an egg in a rice cooker. It will make your life worse.
(9) Do not set up a spirit house in the shadow of a house. The owner of the house won't be successful.
(10) Do not cut your hair on Wednesday. It is bad luck for you.
(11) Do not cut your nails during the night-time. It will be like breaking the bones of your ancestors.
(12) Do not insult a Buddha image. You will go to hell.
(13) Do not get married on odd numbered months. It is a bad omen for your marriage.
(14) Do not spit or complain about the smell at a funeral. Bad things will happen to you.
(15) Do not take off your clothes or sleep next to the closet. A ghost will come to haunt you.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not bend down and look between your legs. You will see a ghost.
(2) Do not sweep dirt out of the front entrance. It will make all your money go away.
(3) Do not sweep at night. It is bad luck.
(4) Do not clean the spider web at night. You will lose all your money.
(5) Do not open an umbrella in the house. It will make you bald.
(6) Do not eat candy that has dropped on the floor. It now belongs to the ghost.
(7) Do not put valuable things away at night. The ghost will see and steal it.
(8) Do not keep broken Buddha images in the house. It will cause your family to be separated.
(9) Do not tell other people about your bad dream when you are eating. If you do it will come true.
(10) Do not rock an empty cradle. Your child will become sick.
(11) Do not throw anything onto the roof of the house. It is bad luck.
(12) Do not tap a kid on his head. It will make him a bed wetter.
(13) Do not enter a house through the window. Bad luck will come to that house.
(14) Do not allow wedding guests break any plates or glasses. It will cause the couple to become separated.
(15)  If you have a scratch, do not attend a cremation. It will make your scratch infected.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

* The Siamese not only avoid stepping over people, but also over books
  * The length of time expressed by _sak kru_ (usually translated as immediately), means in fact, as long as it takes to boil a pot of rice
  * The Siamese sew seven buttons on their jackets and five on a shorter one. For children three is the norm.
  * A staircase must not have four steps, but two, three and six are allowed
  * In divorce the children born with odd numbers go to the mother, the even numbered ones to the father
  * During a marriage ceremony the thumbs of the newlywed are tied together with the bonds of love
  * Most siamese flowers are only fragrant in the morning, when they are open, or in the evening, but not in the middle of the day.
  * The Siamese eat the lamphong fruit to get up Dutch courage, in the process becoming slightly mad in the head and very excitable, babbling confused sentences for the slightest reason
  * The Siamese like to give their children hideous names to make them unattractive to the demons, thus protecting them
  * Admiring a cute little child would make it ill, and so its parents hang a dog's or pig's tooth around its neck to blemish the child's pretty appearance
  * A Siamese shakes his head to deny something. He waves with his hand bent downwards.
  * If one asks him whether he does not deny something, he nods approvingly that he does not do so
  * Instead of kissing, the Siamese press their faces together and breath in
  * During an eclipse of the moon, the Siamese make a great din to prevent it from being eaten up
  * The Siamese call the rainbow "luster that eats water" and meteors "demons throwing torches"

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

* The Siamese sleep with their head facing north and their feet pointing south, or with the head towards the east and their feet towards the west, because they believe if you sleep with your head towards the west, it may be ripped off by the wind and lost, when it must be replaced by an elephant's head. According to the old ways of speaking, the north is _hua non_ (pillow for the head) and the south _pai tin_ (side of the feet). Because corpses are cremated with their heads facing west, living people must lay down their heads pointing east. 
  * The Siamese ward off accidents with offerings of rice, bananas and other food, to which have been added six saleung in coins. If people are frightened about bad omens resulting from an evil constellation of the moon, they give a basket made from banana leaves and filled with flowers and cakes and sprinkled with consecrated water, to the local magician, to have it placed on the surface of some water. When gamblers are out of luck, they say _sia kroh_ (may bad luck go away). To ward of evil (_kroh_), a clicking noise is made by pressing one's tongue against one's palate.
  * A person who causes damage is a _khon abpri_. It is _abpri_ if the roof of a house near a monastery is pierced by a tree growing through it. _Sadiet changrai_ are inauspicious things, for example, if somebody plants a bamboo upside down. The evil consequences of _abpri changrai_ are counteracted by the _siah kroh_ ceremony. If someone walks under a line, hung with items of women's clothing, if they read the holy writings of Buddha on the lowest floor of a multi-story house, or in any other way violate the customs, they have not committed a sin, but a _chang rai_ and they must ward off the threatening consequence by building a shrine for Phra Thorani, the guardian spirit of the earth.
  * If somebody touches another person's head with their feet, _changrai_ will befall both of them unless they both build shrines to rebuild their integrity. The same happens if somebody walks over the body of someone higher in rank or if a woman places her hands on someone else's head. But such trivial cases can be made good by sprinkling consecrated water (_nam mon_) on the head. If one touches the head of another person with a hoe, this is _changrai_. But if injury results, it is an instance of _ubat_, and that perpetrator must be give satisfaction by _tham khuan_. If a slave is insulted in this way by his master, he can claim his freedom.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not kill big animals such as elephant, horse, cow, buffalo, etc. because it is a big sin
(2) Do not touch a buffalo horn because it won't grow any more
(3) Do not turn over a puppy because it will go and eat your chicken
(4) Do not touch a horse's tail because it will get sick
(5) Do not hit a dog with a bamboo pole meant for carrying things because it will become rabid
(6) Do not hit a cat because it is as much sinful as hitting a novice monk
(7) Do not hit a cat on the head because when you grow old your head will shake like the cat did when you hit it
(8) Do not rest a cow or a buffalo in the temple grounds because it is a sin
(9) Do not let a black cat jump across a corpse because the dead spirit will then become an angry ghost
(10) Do not raise five cats and six dogs because it will be bad luck for you
(11) Do not chain a monkey because your children will have small wrists like it has been chained
(12) Do not pat a cat’s back because you will make it thin
(13) Do not catch a firefly because your plates and bowls will break often
(14) Do not allow a husband and wife to go and see a snake together because the wife will have a miscarriage

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not wash you clothes on the same day a relation is cremated, because the ghost will come and take you away
(2) Do not wash your clothes during the night-time because you will become sick whenever you wear these clothes
(3) Do not wash the mosquito net in the canal because a crocodile will attack you
(4) Do not wash the plates of food that a neighbour gave you because you will hate each other
(5) Do not wash your plates at night-time because you will wash away your money
(6) Do not wash your hands together with other people because you will die together
(7) Do not wash your rice cooker at night-time because you should save some for the house ghost

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

If pregnant:
(1) Do not walk over lemon grass because the baby will come out with a withered leg.
(2) Do not enter the chapel when an ordination is in process because you will then have a difficult delivery.
(3) Do not watch an eclipse of the sun and the moon because the baby will be cross-eyed.
(4) Do not walk and eat because it will hurt a lot when you give birth.
(5) Do not step across the reins of a horse because the baby will stay longer in the womb.
(6) Do not fish because the baby will be difficult to come out.
(7) Do not sit on the steps because the baby will be difficult to come out.
(8) Do not go to a funeral because a ghost will come and take the baby away.
(9) Do not look after sick people because they won't get well.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not look down while you are walking because it will make your life shorter and no-one will love you.
(2) Do not stomp your feet while in the house because you will scare the house spirits away and there will be no-one to look after the house.
(3) Do not walk heavily because this kind of person won't be able to save money.
(4) Do not step over sharp objects like scissors or knives because you will make it lose its sharpness.
(5) Do not step over a book because it will make you stupid.
(6) Do not step over the piece of wood propping up a banana tree because the bananas will be small.
(7) Do not walk over a charcoal brazier because you will get in trouble.
(8) Do not step over a gun or other hunting weapon because you will make the magic go away.
(9) Do not step over a pole that is used to carry loads on your shoulders because you will get a gallstone.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) Do not sleep with your legs crossed because you will have a suffocating feeling in your dreams
(2) Do not put your hand across your forehead because nobody will love you.
(3) Do not eat while lying down because you will become a snake in your next life.
(4) Do not sleep naked because the angel won't protect you.
(5) Do not lie down with one knee up because a very violent class of demon will suck your blood.
(6) Do not sleep under the beam of the house because the ghost will possess you easily.
(7) Do not sleep near the threshold of the house because you will have a suffocating feeling in your dreams
(8) Do not sleep on the gaps between the floorboards because a ghost will drag you down the hole.
(9) Do not count the stars while lying down because it will make your life short.
(10) Do not sleep in the kitchen because you will marry an old maid/man.
(11) Do not sleep in the early evening because the ghost will come and take your soul.
(12) Do not sleep while the sun is setting because you will never get up.
(13) Do not sleep with your head pointing west because that is where ghosts live.
(14) Do not lie down and read a book because it will make you stupid.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Sneezing:
(1) If you sneeze two or three times in a row, it means that someone is complaining or gossiping about you.
(2) If you sneeze in the morning between 6 a.m. - 9 a.m., you will be lucky that day, you might get a promotion, if you have to travel you will have a safe trip
(3) If you sneeze in the late morning between 9.01 a.m. - 12 p.m. you will receive good news from someone far away. You will be successful in your work.
(4) If you sneeze in the early afternoon between 12.01 p.m. - 3 p.m. you will receive some good news from someone of the opposite sex. Or you will have a romantic meeting with someone you love.
(5) If you sneeze in the late afternoon between 3.01 p.m. and 6 p.m. you will receive some good news regarding business. If you have lost anything you will get it back. Your investments will be successful. You shouldn't have anything to do with the opposite sex.
(6) If you sneeze in the early afternoon between 6.01 p.m. - midnight, do not accept anything from anyone because bad things will happen.
(7) If you sneeze between midnight until 6 a.m., be aware someone will come to ask to stay with you. Do not allow them. If someone asks for help, do not help. They will bring trouble.
(8) During your travels, if you hear someone sneezing from high above, your trip will be dangerous. You shouldn't continue.
(9) During your travels, if you hear someone sneezing from below, this will be a good trip, you might meet your soulmate.
(10) During your travels, if you hear someone sneezing in front of you, you will have a safe trip. Some good things are waiting for you.
(11) During your travels, if you hear someone sneezing behind you, it will be a bad trip. You should stop and go back straight away because bad things will happen like you will have an accident or you will be robbed.
(12) During your travels, if you hear someone sneezing on your right, you will have a safe trip and no troubles.
(13) During your travels, if you hear someone sneezing on your left, this trip will be successful. You should hurry because something big is waiting for you.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

* Don't eat a double banana because if you are a woman you will give birth to twins.
* Don't eat before your elders because in your next life you will be born as a dog.
* Don't eat food without rice because you will get rickets.
* Don't eat salt under a tree because it will make the tree die.
* Don't eat other people's food without permission because it will make your throat swollen.
* Don't eat the leftovers from your child because it will make the kid naughty.
* Don't eat before a monk because you will become a bad ghost.
* Don't eat corn when you have the flu because it will give you a higher fever.
* Don't eat all of the rice during your evening meal because you should leave some for the elves.
* Don't eat cold rice with hot rice because you will lose your way easily the next time you go out.
* Don't eat egg when you have cut yourself because it will make it worse.
* Don't eat chicken feet because it will give you bad handwriting.
* Don't eat chili sauce in the mortar bowl because if you are a woman you will give birth to a child with big lips.
* Don't eat turtles because it will make you walk slowly.
* Don't eat dog because the dog's spirit will possess you.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

(1) If you hear a gecko between 6 a.m. and noon it means that good news is on its way.
(2) If you hear a gecko between 12.01 p.m. and 6 p.m. it is a sign of something bad to come. 
(3) If you hear a gecko between 6.01 p.m. and midnight it could be bad and good news coming your way. 
(4) If you hear a gecko between 12.01 a.m. and 6 a.m. then it doesn't mean anything. It is its normal cry.
(5) If you hear a gecko cry four times in a row it means that within 15 days there will be trouble in the family.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Creatures with tails:
(1) If the creature lands in front of you and its tail points to you: you will be lucky, you will receive precious gifts and the angels will look after you.
  (2) If the creature lands in front of you and its tail points to your right: you will get presents from your relations.
  (3) If the creature lands in front of you and its tail points to your left: you and your relations will be in danger or ill. You should go and make merit straight away.
  (4) If the creature lands on your left hand: you will have good luck and you will either inherit something expensive, get a promotion or live a happy life.
  (5) If the creature falls down and hits your right hand: bad things will happen to the people in your family. There will be no happiness in your life.
  (6) If the creature lands in the middle of a circle of people: everyone should be careful as bad things could happen to each and every person.
  (7) If one of these creatures falls down dead in the street while you are walking by: bad things might happen which might cause you to bleed and consequently die.
  (8) If one of these creatures falls down in the street and manages to crawl away unassisted: bad things might happen, you will get injured or get involved in a fight.

That'll do it for now  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Propagator

> even though I am a Spurs supporter.


I feel for you for the great burden that you carry  :Smile:

----------


## Dr No

Thanks for the input...

Yes, Monday is teh Kings birthday,I thought it would be worth a gold star or something too.

No, I don't have overpowering BO...Not to my knowledge anyway :mid: 

Although, the money thing sounds plausible,they are never happy with the amount of cash you spend on them as far as I can see.

Bit of an update...She called me out of the blue today claiming she "had to go away in a hurry, an emergancy with the family" blah blah and was all lovie dovie.

I reckon she was playing some sort of stupid mind game...anyway the short of it is that I got another girl now so that prank kinda blew up in her face.

Case closed as far as I'm concerned  :Smile:

----------


## Dr No

From reading some replies to this thread and all their whacko superstitions you'd swear the Thai's are from a bygone era. When will they knock all this superstitious mumbo jumbo on the head and fall in line with everybody else and realise that you make your own luck in this world.

----------


## robuzo

> I reckon she was playing some sort of stupid mind game...anyway the short of it is that I got another girl now so that prank kinda blew up in her face.
> 
> Case closed as far as I'm concerned


Sounds the correct response to me.

----------


## Spin

> she "had to go away in a hurry, an emergancy with the family" blah blah and was all lovie dovie.


Translation: another boyfriend showed up at the airport

----------


## helge

> not ghosts, but years back i had a Canadian forestry tutor - he was remarkably accurate at measuring a tree's height by walking away and counting the paces till he could see the top of the tree while looking back between his legs. We had fancy laser things, he was never far wrong. When I tried it I just got dizzy, but never saw any ghosts either - takes a lot of practice walking that way - is this a Canadian thing?


No, they do that in Denmark aswell



> That'll do it for now


I should say so :Smile:  Interesting though  :rofl:

----------


## Stinky

> I am a Spurs supporter.


But you seem to be such a decent bloke  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> If you put a little dog saliva on your eyes,and then bend forward and look between your legs...you can sometimes see Piiii!!(Ghosts) as told to me by some people in a northern Muubaan(village) once,haven't tried it yet...any takers??





> Garye - I heard that one as well. You need to bend forward and look behind you through your open legs. Apparently it is only a certain type of ghost that you can see in this manner.


When I said this one a few weeks back on a different thread you all took the piss outta me!! :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Anyone heard this one?

If you point with your finger at a rainbow then the spirit of the rainbow will come down and take your finger. The only place that you can hide your finger so that the spirit cant get it, is up your bum.

Sounds to me like thats just an excuse so that they can stick their fingers up their bums.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by garye
> 
> If you put a little dog saliva on your eyes,and then bend forward and look between your legs...you can sometimes see Piiii!!(Ghosts) as told to me by some people in a northern Muubaan(village) once,haven't tried it yet...any takers??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried it.  Saw stars and fell over.  Or maybe was pushed over by a piiiii.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Or your just too dunk! :Smile: 

I think you have to do it at a temple at night.

----------


## robuzo

> Or your just too dunk!
> 
> I think you have to do it at a temple at night.


People say the pub I frequent in Florida is haunted, maybe I'll try it there.  The staff will probably stop letting me in.

----------


## tsicar

> Or your just too dunk!
> 
> I think you have to do it at a temple at night.


i wouldn't risk bending over anywhere near a monk, even in bright daylight!


..........heard all about those buggers.


.

----------


## helge

Its raining right now here in Khon Kaen. Its not supposed to.
Any interesting sayings about that ? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tsicar

> Its raining right now here in Khon Kaen. Its not supposed to.
> Any interesting sayings about that ?


did you walk under some old bat's underwear and what colour was the rain?
a golden colour or salty taste would not necessarily rule out any chance of it having been brought on by a pee.....

details are necessary if you would like an intelligent answer to your question.

----------


## helge

> did you walk under some old bat's underwear and what colour was the rain? a golden colour or salty taste would not necessarily rule out any chance of it having been brought on by a pee..... details are necessary if you would like an intelligent answer to your question.


 :Smile: I'll have to check with my inner GPS, but the pee thing  sounds about right. Unfortunately I'm the only one here unable to see them

----------


## CaptainNemo

It's probably unlucky to marry a Thai girl with a primary school education (not that I've tested this superstition out myself, like).

----------


## Thaiguy

> If you put a little dog saliva on your eyes,and then bend forward and look between your legs...you can sometimes see Piiii!!(Ghosts)
> as told to me by some people in a northern Muubaan(village) once,haven't tried it yet...any takers??


*Sure you weren't in Northern England ( the home of superstition ) or maybe Salem ?*

----------


## beazalbob69

The only difference between them and us is that they still believe in most of their superstitions whereas we only believe in the biggies.

----------


## 147SAG

> Originally Posted by Simon43
> 
> 
> Garye - I heard that one as well. You need to bend forward and look behind you through your open legs. Apparently it is only a certain type of ghost that you can see in this manner.
> 
> Dr No, I think you just had a bad case of body odour and your GF used the day thing as an excuse to clear out. Get over it and take a shower or three
> 
> Simon 
> 
> ...


 
No this isn't a Canadian thing.

----------


## 147SAG

> It's probably unlucky to marry a Thai girl with a primary school education (not that I've tested this superstition out myself, like).


 

Still lucky for me after 5 years.

----------


## 147SAG

I isn't good to eat chicken necks if you have bad bones or knees.

----------


## 147SAG

Can't start building a house until the monks pick a lucky day to start, so we are on hold for the time being.

----------


## 147SAG

Also can't live in the house when it is finished until the monks bless the house

Or drive my new bike or car until they bless them as well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> we only believe in the biggies.


I thought only women believed in obvious nonsense in Farangistan?  :Confused:

----------


## dancewatcher

> Hi, I've used TD for a while for various insights into Thailand and its customs but never had the inclination to ask any specific questions until now.
> 
> I've been seeing my Thai gf for a while now,the other day she asked me what my birthday was, the actual day,which I didn't know off hand. I decided to find out as i was told the Thai's as interested it that sort of thing. After a bit of searching on the internet I informed her I was born on a Monday.She went quite and the next day cleared out her stuff from my flat while I was out and split. She even changed her mobile number. 
> 
> I'm completely baffled as we'd been professing our undying love for each other the day before. I know that doesn't mean much in Thailand but it still doesn't explain the Houdini impression. So,my question is,birthdays and what superstitions surround them to cause this??
> 
> any insight appreciated


I looked into this and the only thing I can come up with is the Match and No Match superstition.  Example   born on Saturday is not a match for someone born on Tuesday   :smiley laughing:

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by Dr No
> 
> 
> Hi, I've used TD for a while for various insights into Thailand and its customs but never had the inclination to ask any specific questions until now.
> 
> I've been seeing my Thai gf for a while now,the other day she asked me what my birthday was, the actual day,which I didn't know off hand. I decided to find out as i was told the Thai's as interested it that sort of thing. After a bit of searching on the internet I informed her I was born on a Monday.She went quite and the next day cleared out her stuff from my flat while I was out and split. She even changed her mobile number. 
> 
> I'm completely baffled as we'd been professing our undying love for each other the day before. I know that doesn't mean much in Thailand but it still doesn't explain the Houdini impression. So,my question is,birthdays and what superstitions surround them to cause this??
> 
> ...


I was  told this is exactly what people believe. And theres no way around it.

----------


## KevinCorr

Thai: When you die you come back to live as someone/something else;

Christian: When you die you go to heaven or hell.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Dr No
> 
> 
> Hi, I've used TD for a while for various insights into Thailand and its customs but never had the inclination to ask any specific questions until now.
> 
> I've been seeing my Thai gf for a while now,the other day she asked me what my birthday was, the actual day,which I didn't know off hand. I decided to find out as i was told the Thai's as interested it that sort of thing. After a bit of searching on the internet I informed her I was born on a Monday.She went quite and the next day cleared out her stuff from my flat while I was out and split. She even changed her mobile number. 
> 
> I'm completely baffled as we'd been professing our undying love for each other the day before. I know that doesn't mean much in Thailand but it still doesn't explain the Houdini impression. So,my question is,birthdays and what superstitions surround them to cause this??
> 
> ...


That's funny, just this morning I got more information from my panaya; it seems that my being born on Sunday makes for some compatibility issues with her, since she was born on Saturday.  "But if I was born on Sunday in America it was probably already Monday in Thailand," I said, apparently causing confusion.  Fortunately she doesn't seem to take this stuff seriously- once, when tongue in cheek I asked her if maybe I should hold off getting my cut because the day of the week appeared to be inauspicious, she told me that rule doesn't apply to farangs.  What a relief!

----------


## alfieboy2

First Time I Sent A Parcel From England To The Lovely One, She Would Not Talk To Me For A Week But Eventually After Much Weeping She Told Me It Was Very Unlucky To Send Perfume Or Hankies & Meant The End.

----------


## Happyman

In Peru I was followed by a group of old ladies who were convinced I was a 'shaman'


I looked at a new pen that the village had built for their llamas (chain link fence and posts that they had appropriated from my stores ) and in a minute or so told them the exact length of chain link fencing that had been taken ! 

I just counted the poles and spacers they had used - 3 meter spacing- and did a 'headsum', was correct to the last meter!

Had to explain how I knew. 

Most believed but some of the old dears would cross the street to avoid passing me and for a few weeks I used to find flowers and some fruit on my doorstep in the morning ! 

Andean peasants are on equal terms when it comes to things like this , with Thais !

----------


## Norton

> This one was just sprung on me deciding our new home soon to be built. Go figure...


Expect many more subject to local norms.  Here are a few.

Stairs must be of an odd number.

Headboard on bed cannot be facing west.

The builder of the house owns it until you pay him at the pre moving in ceremony.  Auspicious day and food a must.

House will need a Buddha room.  

You will need to have the house inspected/approved by a local elder who deems it fit before you can move in.  Auspicious day and food a must.

Offerings of money and gold must be placed in the footings prior to continuing construction.  Auspicious day and food a must.

Main entry to the house cannot be facing the the end of a road.  Ghosts traveling down the road will have a direct path to enter.

A spirit house is required on the property.  Placement of it will be critical.

A scarecrow (scareghost) like thing must be placed on road entry to the house.

And finally, a gathering (banquet) of monks and all the neighbors in the house on an auspicious day before it is deemed safe for human habitation.  Auspicious day and food a must.

As you move on to landscaping anything planted that cannot be eaten, while not necessarily considered bad luck, should be avoided.

The above take precedence over all other practical considerations such as strength of structure, access to rooms, design for living and other irrelevant things.

----------


## robuzo

In Japan the superstition is not to sleep facing north, it's the direction they lay out corpses.  Do the Thais lay theirs out facing west?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Stairs must be of an odd number.


And of unequal spacing. Thais simply cannot build stairs or steps properly.






> The above take precedence over all other practical considerations such as strength of structure, access to rooms, design for living and other irrelevant things.


Not if I ever build a house. The 'saffron mafia' (© Miggins) can go and get fucked.

----------


## ebeth

> In Japan the superstition is not to sleep facing north, it's the direction they lay out corpses.  Do the Thais lay theirs out facing west?


Yes they do.

----------


## martinn

We have almost completed our new house but we can't move in in December. Has to be January and preferably on the first!

----------


## Thaiguy

> Thai: When you die you come back to live as someone/something else;
> 
> Christian: When you die you go to heaven or hell.


*Thai chick was telling me about Monks days and how she could not go fishing because Buddha would not allow her to kill anything ? same reason was given for not eating beef ?* 
*Being me I couldn't help but ask  the obvious and said : "I am sorry to hear fishermen and chicken  farmers cannot be Buddhist ?*
*Her reply was : " you want one more beer" ?*

----------


## PEP

I don't know about all you skeptics but I have a couple of "superstitions" that have prooved during my life in Thailand to be true for me. (fact).

Don't walk under a Ladder!   - - - A pot of paint did fall on me.Never have sex with a woman with skinney legs! --- During the encounter she slipped from the bed and broke her leg!

----------


## Takeovers

> Stairs must be of an odd number.


That's part of our german building code, too. An even number of steps makes it more likely to stumble at the end of the stairs.




> And of unequal spacing.


That's not part of our buiding code. Should we amend it?

 :mid:

----------


## Norton

> Should we amend it?


You should.  Trips up the ghosts.

----------


## CQFarmer

[quote=Marmite the Dog;1275810]


> Stairs must be of an odd number.


And of unequal spacing. Thais simply cannot build stairs or steps properly.


I can vouch for the stairs having to be of unequal spacing, Mrs CQF and I have built two houses and the stairs in both have been unevenly spaced. Those in the first house required rebuilding because the lower 5 were between 17 & 22 cm tall and the upper 5 were all 30 cm plus and nearly impossible to climb, second time they added a stair and still had uneven spacing. in the next house they have most stairs between 17 & 22 cm, but one is 10 cm.

Forward planning is against the Thai building code.

Of course getting it wrong makes more money as they have to correct the mistakes at your expense.  :cmn: If you seem likely to refuse they walk off the job and send a cousin to complete the work.

----------


## FarangRed

> I was putting on a new pair of jeans the other day when the mrs said no not today it's bad luck to wear new stuff today, forget what day it was, who cares. Then there is also a bloody day when it's bad luck to get your hair cut and so it goes on, mad the lot of 'em.


Wednesday not a good day for hair cut, many salons used to close

----------


## Fabian

> As you move on to landscaping anything planted that cannot be eaten, while not necessarily considered bad luck, should be avoided.


Unless it is some flower considered to be beautiful.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Stairs must be of an odd number.
> 
> 
> That's part of our german building code, too. An even number of steps makes it more likely to stumble at the end of the stairs.


Building codes are state law not federal law. I have just checked what the Hamburg building code says about stairs and there is nothing menetioned about odd or even numbers of stairs.

----------


## Takeovers

> Building codes are state law not federal law. I have just checked what the Hamburg building code says about stairs and there is nothing menetioned about odd or even numbers of stairs.


You are right.

 :Frown: 

I got this explanation. The uneven stepping is not in a building code, I was wrong there. But many, especially traditionally oriented craftsmen and designer prefer it. Some just for tradition. But there is a reasoning also. People usually have one foot which they use first if they get on the stairs. With an uneven number of steps you get off the stair with the same foot as you entered. That gives you a slight advantage especially when drunk/tired/in the dark/old. :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> I got this explanation. The uneven stepping is not in a building code, I was wrong there. But many, especially traditionally oriented craftsmen and designer prefer it. Some just for tradition. But there is a reasoning also. People usually have one foot which they use first if they get on the stairs. With an uneven number of steps you get off the stair with the same foot as you entered. That gives you a slight advantage especially when drunk/tired/in the dark/old.


When you are tired, drunk, old and in the dark you need every advantage you can get, no matter how slight.

----------


## Frawley

> Originally Posted by Fuzzy Bob
> 
> 
> ^ Just sounds like Doc's bird just needed an excuse to split.
> Being born on the same day as HM seems ok to me, but then again I aint Thai
> 
> 
> My mate's kid is 'made', with 3-day village jubilations that he shares the same bday as HM.


The wife shares a birthday (date) with Rama IX and mine is the same as Rama V.  Gave the monk great pause when selecting our wedding date.

----------


## S Landreth

Look at the FOOD!

I don’t know if anyone has written about this Thai tradition/superstition yet. Anyway, this past weekend the girlfriends family had a memorial service at a local Wat (here in Khon Kaen) to remember family members who had passed on.

Meals are prepared for each individual Monk and novice. In this particular case there were 7 Monks and 1 novice. As you can see from the pictures below,.the 8 rows of food/meals (at least from the girlfriends family,.there was another family there also) that were to be given to each Monk/novice.

_The superstition:_

_The Monk/novice eats from the plate and afterwards the family then eats (what is leftover) from the same plate and it’s supposed to bring you good luck._


Anyway,..it seems like a nice occasion to bring the family together to remember loved ones who have passed.

BTW,….I didn’t eat from anyone's plate.

One more thing,…you are supposed to bring either gifts or cash to these guys. These monks/novice received both at this ceremony.

----------


## Chico

This one is a cracker lying in a coffin  for good luck. Wonder how much the temple charge for this one.

Lying in a coffin for good luck

----------


## Joe 90

:smiley laughing:

----------

